# Philip Glass



## scherzo

I bought an album of his at Barnes & Nobles for something new, and I was surprised. I'm not too big on contemporary, but "Glassworks" is phenomenal. It seemed to "flow" more than other contemporary works I've heard. 
"The Glass works gathered together on Glassworks make an introduction to the sharp, hard sonorities, densely packed, slowly changing patterns and seemingly unstoppable linear flow of this important aspect of contemporary music" - Gramophone Magazine
Check it out and see for yourself. I think you'll like what you hear.


----------



## Elaryad

I am a die hard fan of Philip Glass and I love Glassworks. Nice choice *scherzo*. Try to listen to the Complete String Quartets released under Signum Records, performed by The Smith Quartet. Listen to some of the Kronos Quartet approaches too.


----------



## Tapkaara

I love Glassworks. It sort of blurs the line between classical and popular music, which I find fascinating. It can be enjoyed by classical snobs as well as people that are into popular, electronic music.

Glass is such a maligned composer due to his "repetitiveness." I've alwyas stood up for him, though. Besides, why don't these same people criticize Vivaldi for his repetitiveness, hmmm?


----------



## Weston

Tapkaara said:


> Glass is such a maligned composer due to his "repetitiveness." I've alwyas stood up for him, though. Besides, why don't these same people criticize Vivaldi for his repetitiveness, hmmm?


Or Erik Satie. For some reason Glass' music reminds me a lot of Satie. I have Glass' Metamorphosis for piano which I discovered when a friend had me track down the piece heard in a recent sci-fi TV show. I enjoyed it so much I bought the CD right away. Though I usually love synthesizers, I find these piano pieces more compelling and mysterious.


----------



## scherzo

Tapkaara said:


> . It can be enjoyed by classical snobs as well as people that are into popular, electronic music.
> ?


Yeah. Even the String players.  
On the repetitive factor, good point. -Soon critics will hate you for putting in repeats.


----------



## Lang

Weston said:


> Or Erik Satie. For some reason Glass' music reminds me a lot of Satie. I have Glass' Metamorphosis for piano which I discovered when a friend had me track down the piece heard in a recent sci-fi TV show. I enjoyed it so much I bought the CD right away. Though I usually love synthesizers, I find these piano pieces more compelling and mysterious.


Or Carl Orff. I think without the repetitions, Carmina Burana would last about 10 minutes.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I've never been a big Glass fan (or a fan of most of the minimalists, for that matter), but his soundtracks are perfect for atmospherics. One of my favorite films, the great documentary on Robert McNamara called The Fog of War, uses a Glass soundtrack very effectively.


----------



## Elaryad

*Scherzo *I also recommend you this one.


----------



## Herzeleide

Philip Glass is a souless prostitute of a composer whose horrible tenet is to sacrifice all artistic responsibility for the sake of making his music popular.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Herzeleide said:


> Philip Glass is a souless prostitute of a composer whose horrible tenet is to sacrifice all artistic responsibility for the sake of making his music popular.


So do you like him?


----------



## Rondo

I, also, do not consider myself to be a huge fan of Glass. However, on the topic of his soundtracks, I thought his score for _Secret Window_ was very well written for the film (which doesn't necessarily mean I would enjoy it without the visual stimuli of a movie to go along with it, placing Glass close to the bottom of my list of film score composers).


----------



## scherzo

I haven't heard any of his film scores how many did he do? -I'll have to watch one that he did.


----------



## Tapkaara

Herzeleide said:


> Philip Glass is a souless prostitute of a composer whose horrible tenet is to sacrifice all artistic responsibility for the sake of making his music popular.


I think this is a little harsh, but after thinking about it, I would honestly say this about Mozart.


----------



## World Violist

Tapkaara said:


> I think this is a little harsh, but after thinking about it, I would honestly say this about Mozart.


Yes, that does sound rather Mozart-like to me as well.

I've heard a lot of great things about Glass' soundtrack music, and I saw _The Illusionist_ and absolutely adored the soundtrack. So atmospheric! I've also heard great things about _Koyaanisqatsi_ as well.


----------



## Rondo

I forgot about _Koyaanisqatsi_. If you were to choose one film to watch for his soundtrack, make it that one. That film was made for him.


----------



## Tapkaara

I'm surprised Glass is hated as much as he is. I mean, I can understand why people would not like the...um..."repetitive" nature of his art, but this hatred towards him seems to be quite widespread.

Anyhow, I enjoy his stuff quite a bit. Okay, a lot of it sounds the same, but cannot that be said of Mozart and Haydn?


----------



## agoukass

I went through a Philip Glass phase a while ago, but I've grown out of it. My favorite works are his film scores (Mishima, The Hours), the Violin Concerto, the string quartets, and some of his shorter works for piano (Etudes, Metamorphosis, Mad Rush). 

In general, I think that Glass is at his best in short forms. His longer works for orchestra including the symphonies leave me cold. Yet I must say that I love "The Light" and his Concerto for Saxophone Quartet.

Glassworks, IMHO, is an excellent introduction to Glass. He intended the album that way for people who might not otherwise listen to his music.


----------



## Tapkaara

Has anyone heard Itaipu by Glass? It's a sweeping work for chorus and orchestra, and perhaps my favorite work by this composer...


----------



## handlebar

I have the Glass boxed set of most everything and find much to like. I admire the symphonies and the soundtracks the most. He is an interesting soul and I would love to meet him one day.

Jim


----------



## Mark Harwood

Tapkaara said:


> I love Glassworks. It sort of blurs the line between classical and popular music, which I find fascinating. It can be enjoyed by classical snobs as well as people that are into popular, electronic music.
> 
> Glass is such a maligned composer due to his "repetitiveness." I've alwyas stood up for him, though. Besides, why don't these same people criticize Vivaldi for his repetitiveness, hmmm?


Perhaps Vivaldi composed things that were worth repeating?


----------



## Tapkaara

Mark Harwood said:


> Perhaps Vivaldi composed things that were worth repeating?


Perhaps the same can be said of Glass...!


----------



## JoeGreen

_Freezing_ from _Songs from Liquid Days_ is just too "lyrical" to be minimalist. It is also that song that enshrined my adoration for Glass.


----------



## Enkhbat

I really like Metamorphoses two. I feel real relaxation.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Herzeleide said:


> Philip Glass is a souless prostitute of a composer whose horrible tenet is to sacrifice all artistic responsibility for the sake of making his music popular.


Damn, you could say that of nearly ever composer that didn't starve to death in a garret.


----------



## Herzeleide

post-minimalist said:


> Damn, you could say that of nearly ever composer that didn't starve to death in a garret.


Hahahahahaaa yes. WAGNER.


----------



## Herzeleide

Tapkaara said:


> I think this is a little harsh, but after thinking about it, I would honestly say this about Mozart.


Complete ********, of course.


----------



## Bach

Herzeleide said:


> Complete ********, of course.


Offensive ********. Mozart practically did starve to death in a garret..

PS. Why doesn't anyone on this forum understand Mozart?


----------



## Herzeleide

Bach said:


> Offensive ********. Mozart practically did starve to death in a garret..


And Phil Glass is a millionaire.



Bach said:


> PS. Why doesn't anyone on this forum understand Mozart?


Romanticism and its continuation in the twentieth century appears to be _de rigeur_ in taste around here...


----------



## World Violist

Herzeleide said:


> Romanticism and its continuation in the twentieth century appears to be _de rigeur_ in taste around here...


Well, there has been somewhat of a revelation of late in the thread of pictures of the various members: many of our members are young. I for one am a teenager, and that explains everything about my musical taste. Classical leaves me cold for the most part, and due to raging hormones or whatever the heck it is I'd rather not be left cold. Maybe I should just sit down and listen to the Mozart Requiem someday... hmm.

That being said, the Baroque era lays claim to some of my favorite music.


----------



## Tapkaara

World Violist said:


> Well, there has been somewhat of a revelation of late in the thread of pictures of the various members: many of our members are young. I for one am a teenager, and that explains everything about my musical taste. Classical leaves me cold for the most part, and due to raging hormones or whatever the heck it is I'd rather not be left cold. Maybe I should just sit down and listen to the Mozart Requiem someday... hmm.
> 
> That being said, the Baroque era lays claim to some of my favorite music.


I think World Violist and myself must be related somewhere.

I, too, love the Baroque. Handel, Bach....oh yes, wonderful stuff. But it is full-blooded Romanticism that has me hooked, just like Violist, and many others. I'm 30 (that qualifies as young, yes?) and my hormones are still raging, certainly, so many there is something in the musical Romantics that speaks to our volitile emotions.

And by the way, Herzelied, you seem disgusted by the support for Glass in this thread and that some of his supporters are not big on Mozart. Just let it be. Remeber, we all love each other now!


----------



## jhar26

Bach said:


> Why doesn't anyone on this forum understand Mozart?


Maybe because many people are less familiar with the music from the classical era as a whole than they are with the music from the baroque, romantic or modern eras. Since they don't know the music of the contemporaries of Mozart and Haydn they have nothing in the same style to compare it with and it makes it harder for people to see their work in the proper context. I think that could be part of the problem, but I'm only guessing. Be that as it may - I never understand comments about the so-called lack of depth or emotion in the music of Mozart. Mozart's music is full of emotion , he just has a different way of communicating it to the listener than the late romantics.


----------



## Herzeleide

Tapkaara said:


> And by the way, Herzelied, you seem disgusted by the support for Glass in this thread and that some of his supporters are not big on Mozart. Just let it be. Remeber, we all love each other now!


No, I just dislike Glass and will defend my point of view. Sounding like a sanctimonious psychiatrist trying to mollify me will merely annoy me further.

People who like Glass but dislike Mozart must be tone deaf.


----------



## Herzeleide

World Violist said:


> I for one am a teenager, and that explains everything about my musical taste.


This strikes me as an odd assertion. How can one's age account for one's taste? Bach is young but clearly loves Mozart, I'm only 21 and thoroughly adore not only Mozart and Haydn but Medieval, Renaissance, Baroque and modern music.


----------



## Tapkaara

Herzeleide said:


> No, I just dislike Glass and will defend my point of view. Sounding like a sanctimonious psychiatrist trying to mollify me will merely annoy me further.
> 
> People who like Glass but dislike Mozart must be tone deaf.


That's at least the second time I've seen you use the word "sanctimonious." I think over use of that word is rather sanctimonious in itself and YOU must be tone deaf if you don't like Philip Glass.

In fact, if you don't like any of the composers I do, then YOU are tone deaf, for each and every composer.

Don't allow yourself to be annoyed any further. Weren't you the one who once said that people who get annoyed or upset in forums have been on the internet too long? Maybe it's time, then, you logged off and take your consistantly rude comments elsewhere.

This forum has become a big love-in and we have no need for members like yourself who have not joined the post-Jtech revolution. When will you embrace your inner Mirror Image, Herzelied? The time is NOW.

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanctimonious, baby!


----------



## Herzeleide

Tapkaara said:


> That's at least the second time I've seen you use the word "sanctimonious." I think over use of that word is rather sanctimonious in itself


I think you ought to look up the word 'sanctimonious'. And if I've used it more than once it's because certain people behave the same way more than once.



Tapkaara said:


> and YOU must be tone deaf if you don't like Philip Glass.


Check out this:






It's like a Romantic piano piece pastiche by a pissed pop star. Utter rubbish.


----------



## Bach

Yep, sounds like a B grade GCSE composition.

Immensely invigorating, structurally perfect - featuring complex fugato, invertible counterpoint and wonderfully witty and unpretentious emotion. Perfect.


----------



## Tapkaara

Tone deaf, all of you. Completely tone deaf. Sactimoniously tone deaf.


----------



## Aramis

Herzeleide said:


> Romanticism and its continuation in the twentieth century appears to be _de rigeur_ in taste around here...


Yes, I've noticed that too. And I'm very suprised. I though that baroque and classical composers will be the most popular around, but barque is called "messing up over the scales" and classical is "tea time in Vienna". Meanwhile modern composers, which I, personally, consider as a shadow of old classical music are the most regarded ones.


----------



## Bach

Tapkaara said:


> Tone deaf, all of you. Completely tone deaf. Sactimoniously tone deaf.


Apart from the fact that it was vaguely innovative at the time (not positive innovation) - it sounds highly amateurish - most music students would be able to write something indistinguishable in quality - and many would be capable of something a lot better.


----------



## Tapkaara

Well, I like Philip Glass, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Tapkaara

Aramis said:


> Yes, I've noticed that too. And I'm very suprised. I though that baroque and classical composers will be the most popular around, but barque is called "messing up over the scales" and classical is "tea time in Vienna". Meanwhile modern composers, which I, personally, consider as a shadow of old classical music are the most regarded ones.


"Tea time in Vienna..."

Ah, the notable and quotable Tapkaara!


----------



## Bach

The only pieces which sound like that are Mozart's light serenades. They're still very charming and witty - like humourous and mildly suggestive poetry. 

Music doesn't have to sound sad or angry to be emotional as so many romanticist philistines seem to think.. (those emotions are far more susceptible to pretentiousness)


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> The only pieces which sound like that are Mozart's light serenades. They're still very charming and witty - like humourous and mildly suggestive poetry.
> 
> Music doesn't have to sound sad or angry to be emotional.


Agreed. This is a very fair statement.


----------



## Bach

You really ought to familiarise yourself with the piano concerti of Mozart, they are without comparison.


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> You really ought to familiarise yourself with the piano concerti of Mozart, they are without comparison.


Well, I have heard several. I admit I do not have any recordings of them, but I hear them often enough on the radio. Don't get me wrong, Bach, its not for a lack of talent or musicality (on Mozart's part) that I do not generally enjoy the composer. I have nothing but respect for the man (I would never call a Mozartian "tone deaf" the way I'm called "tone deaf" for liking Glass), but I cannot, at least at this stage in my life, latch on to him with any amount of genuine passion. Maybe now is not my time. Maybe never, but I'm being honest.

It's like broccholi, you know. Just about everyone I know LOVES broccholi. Steamed, stir fried, you name it. But I hate it. Everyone tries to convince me it is delicious, but when I wrap my velvet tongue around one of those limpid stalks, all I taste is sweaty socks. But yet, my colleagues STILL try to convince me how good it is.

Maybe I'm "taste deaf" and just, quite simply, an idiot. Yeah, that's probably what it is. Somehow, I'll bet Herzelied loves broccholi


----------



## JoeGreen

Herzeleide said:


> Check out this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a Romantic piano piece.


Oh, well see that's lovely.

Glad to see your turning around Herzeleide.

Love and peace to evceryone in this forum.


----------



## jhar26

I can't understand how it's possible that you don't like broccholi, Tapkaara.  What the hell is wrong with you???


----------



## Herzeleide

JoeGreen said:


> Oh, well see that's lovely.
> 
> Glad to see your turning around Herzeleide.
> 
> Love and peace to evceryone in this forum.


My, my... you've reached a veritable apogee of wit in demonstrating you're capable of editing a quote.


----------



## Herzeleide

Tapkaara said:


> Maybe I'm "taste deaf" and just, quite simply, an idiot. Yeah, that's probably what it is. Somehow, I'll bet Herzelied loves broccholi


This is a profoundly crass metaphor. If you can't appreciate one of the greatest composers ever, it's _your_ problem.


----------



## Tapkaara

Herzeleide said:


> This is a profoundly crass metaphor. If you can't appreciate one of the greatest composers ever, it's _your_ problem.


I didn't realize broccholi was one of the greatets composers ever.


----------



## Herzeleide

Tapkaara said:


> I didn't realize broccholi was one of the greatets composers ever.


Yeah... you prefer eating _Glass_...

"Haheheeehohoho"... thought I'd aim at your level of humour... -_-


----------



## confuoco

I don't see anything wrong when somebody not deaf and classical music-competent likes Glass...it is the same as he likes Madonna or techno


----------



## Tapkaara

confuoco said:


> I don't see anything wrong when somebody not deaf and classical music-competent likes Glass...it is the same as he likes Madonna or techno


I quite agree, Confuoco.


----------



## Tapkaara

Herzeleide said:


> Yeah... you prefer eating _Glass_...
> 
> "Haheheeehohoho"... thought I'd aim at your level of humour... -_-


That was so funny, Herzlied. See, now you are cracking jokes. It's about time you lightened up!


----------



## Herzeleide

Tapkaara said:


> That was so funny, Herzlied. See, now you are cracking jokes. It's about time you lightened up!


Yes, and I've turned into a song.


----------



## Rasa

Beethoven says: No!


----------



## JoeGreen

Herzeleide said:


> My, my... you've reached a veritable apogee of wit in demonstrating you're capable of editing a quote.


Hehe, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Zuo17

I never tried listening to Phillip Glass before. I think I have developed a "premature fear" of his music. It's not that I hate him personally, but I should at least give his music a chance. I remember reading satirical comics regarding him, like this one comic where a bunch of huntsmen are running away screaming, "Run away! It's Phillip Glass!" upon hearing drums pounding in an African jungle. _Funny._

And yes, I have absolutely no right to form an opinion on his music on the basis that I haven't even listened to his music.
But..._I'll give his music a chance and break out of my "comfort zone."_ *For someone whose never listened to Phillip Glass' music, what would you recommend I listen to first?* =)

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Tapkaara

For a first timer, I could suggest any of his recordings on Naxos. Two reasons for that: the recordings are inexpensive and the interpretations are top-notch.

I warmly suggest the Violin Concerto for his orchestral stuff. The large cantata Itaipu is pretty awesome, too. Sounds a little bit like epic film music. For his electronic stuff, try Glassworks, which is one of his most famous pieces in general.

Glass is not popular in this forum and I suppose I understand why. I can understand why the repetitive nature of his music can be very baffling to people. But it's at least worth it to give his music a try and make up your mind for yourself whether or not you like him.


----------



## Guest

Tapkaara said:


> That was so funny, Herzlied. See, now you are cracking jokes. It's about time you lightened up!


It'll never happen. His unpleasant know-all approach can be found wherever his name appears. I have no idea what motivates his Schadenfreude.


----------



## Tapkaara

Reiner Torheit said:


> It'll never happen. His unpleasant know-all approach can be found wherever his name appears. I have no idea what motivates his Schadenfreude.


Well, the nice thing is that Herzeleide is no longer with us in this forum, so we needn't worry about his worthless commentary anymore.


----------



## danae

Tapkaara said:


> Well, the nice thing is that Herzeleide is no longer with us in this forum, so we needn't worry about his worthless commentary anymore.


What do you mean? I saw he was banned for a while but now I think he's permitted to post.


----------



## Tapkaara

danae said:


> What do you mean? I saw he was banned for a while but now I think he's permitted to post.


He was banned and as far as I know he is permitted to post. Notwithstanding, he has not been back, unless he has re-registered under a new name...


----------



## danae

And concerning Glass, although I'm not in a Glass phase right now, whenever I hear his scores I still can't stop listening. Glass is like a moving spiral: you can't take your eyes off it. It's enchanting.


----------



## Tapkaara

danae said:


> And concerning Glass, although I'm not in a Glass phase right now, whenever I hear his scores I still can't stop listening. Glass is like a moving spiral: you can't take your eyes off it. It's enchanting.


"A moving sprial." I think this is a good analogy. The effect of watching a moving sprial can be hypnotic and I think Glass's music has a similar effect.


----------



## bdelykleon

Tapkaara said:


> . The large cantata Itaipu is pretty awesome, too.


He has a cantata called *Itaipu*? LOL


----------



## Tapkaara

bdelykleon said:


> He has a cantata called *Itaipu*? LOL


Hmmm, I don't follow...?


----------



## bdelykleon

Tapkaara said:


> Hmmm, I don't follow...?


Itaipu is a dam in southern Brazil. To compose a cantata with the name of a dam sounds odd enough to make me giggle. I'll soon compose: "The Hoover Dam".


----------



## Tapkaara

It is actually about that dam....imagine that.


----------



## console_predator

i have this one too just listen it


----------



## Glaliraha

Philip Glass is my favourite composer. When I first discovered his music through films (*The Hours*, *The Truman Show*) I nodded and thought to myself, "Yers, this is gooood." I looked him up and saw these other weird things called *Koyaanisqatsi*, *Einstein On The Beach*, *Music In Twelve Parts* and others. I listened to them. My 18-year-lifelong search was over. I had found the perfect music.

I can listen to any Philip Glass Ensemble performance for hours on end, and I have. *Einstein On The Beach* and *Music In Twelve Parts* are both hours-long, and I've listened to them both in their entirety on many separate occasions.

*Dance 2* from *Einstein On The Beach* is heavenly. It sounds like a spaceship is hovering above your head, ready to pluck you from this planet and teach you the secrets of the universe. *Spaceship*, later in the opera, is the trip through space itself, where you see the true reality and have your perception of existence warped beyond all recognition.


----------



## Larkenfield

Glass's Violin Concerto with Gidon Kremer...






It's unlike any I've heard and I like its quiet understated subtleties and the stormy turbulence of the last movement. The repetition he uses builds drama and intensity with the woodwinds bubbling beneath the melody until it fades.


----------



## adtsang

Classic Glass is definitely best Glass. The original recording of Music in Twelve Parts is on my Desert Island Discs list.


----------

